# Letov LF-107 Lunak Glider



## mauld (Jan 20, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EbEY_KHxMc_


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2014)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------

